
SpotON Radio brings a full Spotify experience on your iPhone - matteodallombra
http://matteodallombra.net/2012/02/12/spoton-radio-brings-a-full-spotify-experience-on-your-iphone/
======
sefr
Matteo, big thanks for the write up! Glad you like our service, as you so
accurately write we've put a lot of time into making it friggin awesome
instead of just nice. We are convinced that people care for great design, and
the amazing response we've received seems to prove us right. If anyone has any
questions or comments, just AMAA! /Peter Blom, co-founder SpotON Radio

~~~
matteodallombra
I really love your app. Is all I ever wanted from Spotify when I'm on the go,
so you guys have filled a great hole. Great job!

~~~
sefr
Glad to hear! Thank you. Stay tuned for updates with some really nice new
functions, and if you're at SXSW, keep an eye on our Twitter feed
(@spoton_radio) for info on fan meet-ups!

